# St Augustine fishing



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

Im looking for a little help or advice. A friend and me are planning a fishing trip to possibly st augustine in march or may. Can anyone give me any advice on areas to fish inshore. Im not looking for any secret spots but just some general info as i have never fished this area before. Also possibly looking at the titusville area. Thanks in advance. 

Rob


----------



## Marshall Hazlehurst (Nov 13, 2017)

There is a great fly fishing shop in town called oyster creek outfitters that can help with local knowledge. If interested in a guide, Tim Boothe of old city guide service couldn’t be a nicer guy and will put you on fish. 

I get down there periodically and pellicer flats, dock lights at night and basin off of intracoastal behind airport are all good options.


----------



## Rick_Hem (Mar 5, 2018)

Agree with above, only been up that way once but did fish the Guana area and was good.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

5.4


----------



## jamesbe386 (Sep 6, 2017)

dbrady784 said:


> 5.4


Can’t wait for 5.4


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

5.4 ???


----------



## Randall (Dec 1, 2017)

Come on 5.4
Where the fun begins


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Still kind of lost ?


----------



## Randall (Dec 1, 2017)

That’s when the tides get high enough for tailing redfish in the grass in NE Florida.


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Randall said:


> That’s when the tides get high enough for tailing redfish in the grass in NE Florida.


Gotcha thanks.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Randall said:


> That’s when the tides get high enough for tailing redfish in the grass in NE Florida.


secrets out


----------



## Randall (Dec 1, 2017)

Dang it sorry guys I made a deal for the info.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Ok, so I have never heard of 5.4? 5.4 means?


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

I thought that was 420. where the fun begins...


----------

